# Its starting to smell a lot like football



## ChingOwn (Aug 2, 2016)

With hall of fame game coming up on Sunday and Hard knocks starting on the 9th, that sweet sweet smell of men in tight pants wearing helmets is starting to surface. I personally am attending a game in enemy territory on September 25 when my bears travel to Dallas. Ive never been to a game on the bad guy side before hope I dont get stabbed.

Heres to Bud Light and chicken wings and all the other fine things that will define me as a sterotype for the next 6 months.

Cheers Big Ears!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 5, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> With hall of fame game coming up on Sunday and Hard knocks starting on the 9th, that sweet sweet smell of men in tight pants wearing helmets is starting to surface. I personally am attending a game in enemy territory on September 25 when my bears travel to Dallas. Ive never been to a game on the bad guy side before hope I dont get stabbed.
> 
> Heres to Bud Light and chicken wings and all the other fine things that will define me as a sterotype for the next 6 months.
> 
> Cheers Big Ears!!!


I'm a Colts fan but live in Florida now so I've been in enemy territory many times at Jag games..
We were leaving one time after we spanked that ass real good,and I may have been a lil mouthy,maybe a lil shit talk lol. anyway this dude open hand smacked me in my chest and snatched my Colts beads off my neck, beads went everywhere, I go after dude and my brother grabbed me as the cops grabbed dude that started it.. They saw the whole thing.. Told us to keep going so we did..
Sorry bout our SB..


----------



## 420GoGold (Aug 8, 2016)

Man l live for football season.

Who Dat! 

Hail to the Redskins!

Southern Miss to the TOP!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 13, 2016)

LA RAMS LETS GO


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm suddenly loving football more and more, especially the Eagles and the Bears!


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 15, 2016)

What about them cowboys!!!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 15, 2016)

seahawks, pats, packers and panthers... yeah baby!


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tom brady is awsome..but russel wilson is to..seattle would have won a championship if marshawn lynch would got the ball more


----------



## Lacedwitgame (Aug 15, 2016)

RRRRAAAAAAAIIIIIDDDDDEEERRRSSSS!

10 GAMES THIS YEAR.....BET!


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey anyone want in on a last spot in my fantasy league? $30. Let me know.

 

Odell is going to be nasty this year.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 21, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey anyone want in on a last spot in my fantasy league? $30. Let me know.
> 
> View attachment 3762041
> 
> Odell is going to be nasty this year.


When is the draft


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2016)

@srh88 a little Colts Eagles preseason Saturday night. I know preseason but it's football!! I'll bet you a virtual "rillo" on the game Or joint whatever your preference is..


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 26, 2016)

Lacedwitgame said:


> RRRRAAAAAAAIIIIIDDDDDEEERRRSSSS!
> 
> 10 GAMES THIS YEAR.....BET!



yeah 6-10 sounds about right..


----------



## srh88 (Aug 26, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> @srh88 a little Colts Eagles preseason Saturday night. I know preseason but it's football!! I'll bet you a virtual "rillo" on the game Or joint whatever your preference is..


Eagles always play real good during pre season.. it's the rest of the season that they are garbage


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

buzzardbreath said:


> I'm suddenly loving football more and more, especially the Eagles and the Bears!


DA BEARS.........
I digress im a NYGIANTS FAN FOR LIFE. that being said.....I watched Miami and Atlanta play last night and I must say Miami looks good man....really damn good. arien of he can stay healthy may actually be a viable fantasy rb2 maybe?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> Eagles always play real good during pre season.. it's the rest of the season that they are garbage


ive watched your crowds launch d cell batteries at my giants lol. in all fairness you guys need another buddy ryan may he rest in peace


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

bu$hleaguer said:


> Hey anyone want in on a last spot in my fantasy league? $30. Let me know.
> 
> View attachment 3762041
> 
> Odell is going to be nasty this year.


I ALWAYS KNEW I LIKED YOU
#riuhistorian


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ive watched your crowds launch d cell batteries at my giants lol. in all fairness you guys need another buddy ryan may he rest in peace


They were just trying to "energize" them


----------



## buzzardbreath (Aug 26, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> DA BEARS.........
> I digress im a NYGIANTS FAN FOR LIFE. that being said.....I watched Miami and Atlanta play last night and I must say Miami looks good man....really damn good. arien of he can stay healthy may actually be a viable fantasy rb2 maybe?


I grew up a Giants fan, still am deep down, especially when they play the lousy no good Cowboys.


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 26, 2016)

Well The Lions always suck but this year we finally get our first ever cheerleaders!!!!!
That ought to help watching them blow leads and lose game they should have won....



We are still waiting for the fancy pictures and stuff.....................


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 26, 2016)

how can you not smile ear to ear watching Jerry Jones single handedly destroy that team..he for spoiled with emmity, troy, novachek etc......


I too really enjoy Dallas games. week 1 this yr I believe


----------



## jerryb73 (Aug 26, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Well The Lions always suck but this year we finally get our first ever cheerleaders!!!!!
> That ought to help watching them blow leads and lose game they should have won....
> 
> View attachment 3766231
> ...


The Colts home/season opener is against the Lions, can't wait!!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 27, 2016)

Tony Romo got hurt in a play that looked like nothing even happened.


What a cream puff


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tony Romo got hurt in a play that looked like nothing even happened.
> 
> 
> What a cream puff







Dude needs to retire, he's going to be crippled by the time he's 40.. I could break his collar bone by throwing a tennis ball at it and his multiple back surgeries are piling up.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 28, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Dude needs to retire, he's going to be crippled by the time he's 40.. I could break his collar bone by throwing a tennis ball at it and his multiple back surgeries are piling up.


No joke. Good thing Dak Prescott looks good this year. So hopefully we will be ok this season, but who knows?


----------



## srh88 (Sep 20, 2016)

@ChingOwn @Unclebaldrick ... How bout those eagles?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2016)

srh88 said:


> @ChingOwn @Unclebaldrick ... How bout those eagles?


I-G-G-L-E-S!!
the NFL is good when the NFC East is competitive. good riddance, Chip. 

receivers dropped at least 2 easy catches though. 

and Cutler sucks balls.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 21, 2016)

@srh88 

Fuck the Eagles you guys cheated. going to be 1-2 after this sunday with Brian Jesus Hoyer at the Helm. 
@Gary Goodson fun fact Bears have never lost at AT&T stadium and Ill be there rubbing my billy goat curse all over that shit.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 22, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> No joke. Good thing Dak Prescott looks good this year. So hopefully we will be ok this season, but who knows?





He look real good, I think they clobber the Bears this weekend.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

go eagles!!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 25, 2016)

srh88 said:


> go eagles!!!!


Rookie QB looking good..

Colts finally got them one.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 25, 2016)

jerryb73 said:


> Rookie QB looking good..
> 
> Colts finally got them one.


wentz is a rocket man. new coaching and new qb is doing them real well. i was shocked by how tight they played today. gonna be a good season i think. after last season ill be happy if they just make it into the playoffs


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2016)

srh88 said:


> wentz is a rocket man. new coaching and new qb is doing them real well. i was shocked by how tight they played today. gonna be a good season i think. after last season ill be happy if they just make it into the playoffs






Wentz looks like the real McCoy .mwish he was a Bear.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> He look real good, I think they clobber the Bears this weekend.






Yup...God Damn do I hate this fuckin team.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 1, 2016)

Bears fucking suck FUCK mother fuck mother mother fuck


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Tony Romo got hurt in a play that looked like nothing even happened.
> 
> 
> What a cream puff


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2016)

Getting ready for an early kickoff @930 from London.. Jags Colts..

GO COLTS!!!!!!


----------

